

Uganda hackathon winners is building crowd funding platform to educate poor kids - ragnars
http://www.garage48.org/blogger/somesha-will-educate-children-through-crowd-funding-platform

======
thekind
I think they different since with <http://www.somesa.org> the idea is to
donate not lend

------
molsongolden
sounds like a less developed Vittana

<http://www.vittana.org/>

